# BBA outbreak



## Victor (3 Oct 2014)

What's the best way to get rid BBA? There are a lot of these algae in my tank that are spreading very fast. What I need to do? Could a UV filter help? Thank you.


----------



## EnderUK (3 Oct 2014)

Black Brush Algae, BBA




 

 


Description:Often grows on leaf edges of slow growing plants, bog wood and mechanical equipment. Also sometimes it grows in fast flowing areas of the tank. Grows in clumps or patches of fine black tufts up to about 0.5cm long.

Cause: In a high light tank it is an indication of low or fluctuating CO2 levels or not enough water circulation around the plants. In a low light tank it is often due to changing CO2 levels.

Removal: In a high light tank you will need to increase your levels of CO2 and/or improve water circulation around the plants. Scrub and cut off as much as you can first. Increase levels slowly to 30ppm or more but watch the fish to see if they are respiring heavily. Make sure you have good water flow around the whole tank along with some good surface movement. Adding a powerhead may help.
If you have a low light tank without CO2 injection then not doing any water changes will help. This is because tap water often has lots of CO2 dissolved in it which causes CO2 levels in your tank to fluctuate. The algae respond to this a lot quicker than the plants do.
Siamese Algae Eaters are known to eat BBA so can be used to control this algae.
Overdosing Flourish Excel, EasyCarbo or TNC Carbon will clear it up.


----------



## Vivian Andrew (3 Oct 2014)

Hi,

increase your water circulation and add Siamese algae eater will reduce fast, i too got lot of BBA algae in my tank, after i went through James planted tank algae guide, i increased my co2 level and flow distribution and added some Siamese algae eater and now I'm not able to see this algae in my tank.http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## dw1305 (3 Oct 2014)

Hi all, 
If you have water that isn't super soft and you don't mind Snails, Red Ramshorn snails will control it. They don't eat the obvious tufts, but they graze the sporelings and as the mature tufts detach you end up BBA free.

I tend to only get BBA on the exposed intake pre-filter sponges, and I think this is because the snails don't like the texture of the sponge.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Victor (3 Oct 2014)

OK. How about liquid carbon? Pogostemon helferi is a sensitive specie to it?


----------



## MikeC1408 (3 Oct 2014)

Sorry to hijack but any tips for removing it from wood?

Got some nice root that I want to reuse but it's suffering bad from BBA, can't really scrub it off as the wood is very delicate.

Thanks


----------



## ian_m (3 Oct 2014)

My wood got BBA'ed when I set up my tank. I hiked it out and scrubbed the BBA areas with Excel. A day or two later it went clear, and was scoffed by my ottos.


----------



## MikeC1408 (3 Oct 2014)

thanks Ian, i'll give it a go


----------



## Victor (4 Oct 2014)

But I need to dose liquid carbono directly on the BBA tuft with a syringe? I have to turn off the water circulation? And the plants that are near the affected área could die due the high concentration of liquid carbon?


----------



## Vivian Andrew (6 Oct 2014)

Victor said:


> But I need to dose liquid carbono directly on the BBA tuft with a syringe? I have to turn off the water circulation? And the plants that are near the affected área could die due the high concentration of liquid carbon?


yes better to turn off water circulation, some plants leaves will melt but will recover soon, you can also try hydrogen peroxide 3% solution very effective, check the below video. hydrogen peroxide is effective on  most of the algae but use it with precaution


----------



## ian_m (6 Oct 2014)

I have also had good success killing BBA on rocks and my internal filter, by soaking a piece of kitchen towel in Excel and holding onto the BBA'ed hardscape/internal filter for a minute or two.


----------



## Victor (7 Oct 2014)

Vivian Andrew said:


> you can also try hydrogen peroxide 3% solution very effective


 What's the dosage to 300 L water?


----------



## Vivian Andrew (7 Oct 2014)

Victor said:


> What's the dosage to 300 L water?



Below link is the guide to treat algae with hydrogen peroxide 

http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/aquainfo/algae_peroxide.html

http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/aquainfo/algae_peroxide2.html


----------

